# sitting at home



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I am sitting at home listening to Christmas music (online radio) and my fingers are sooooo cold. My family in America laughs whenever they see us in sweaters or blankets on our laps. Maybe I have been here too long, but hey I am enjoying this moment of music and a nice christmas scented candle.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

charleen said:


> I am sitting at home listening to Christmas music (online radio) and my fingers are sooooo cold. My family in America laughs whenever they see us in sweaters or blankets on our laps. Maybe I have been here too long, but hey I am enjoying this moment of music and a nice christmas scented candle.


Very difficult to get yourself into the Christmas spirit when living in Egypt....but hope you enjoy your music and the candle lasts over Christmas....Merry Christmas and a very Happy and Healthy New Year to you.Pat xx


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Funny isn't it - I've got a fleece on. 13.9 C outside - 18.9 inside - feels much colder.

The house has been cold all week - we had 3 Oil filled radiators but 2 of em are now not working so 1 to share - suppose I had better go buy another one (or 2) .

We will be in the UK next weekend so that will be a real shock :smow: and :rain:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Very difficult to get yourself into the Christmas spirit when living in Egypt....but hope you enjoy your music and the candle lasts over Christmas....Merry Christmas and a very Happy and Healthy New Year to you.Pat xx



Easy for me as I have my iPhone linked to a UK local radio station and plugged into the Car Stereo - so I have been getting Xmas songs all week on the way to work. The DJ's have been discussing Xmas as well - and the cold and .....


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Funny isn't it - I've got a fleece on. 13.9 C outside - 18.9 inside - feels much colder.
> 
> The house has been cold all week - we had 3 Oil filled radiators but 2 of em are now not working so 1 to share - suppose I had better go buy another one (or 2) .
> 
> We will be in the UK next weekend so that will be a real shock :smow: and :rain:


Said it before, but you are just asking for it Lanason, arriving Cape south coast on Friday morning, 28degrees C, sunny and the beach 20 meters from the holiday home...he, he...enjoy "crispy" England...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I would love to be going to the cold and snow...


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I use to find Alex's cold in the winter. Having my first winter back in UK now in 7 years. Brought my first lot of winter clothes too in a very long time! It's really nice to buy boots with it in mind that I can wear them for more than a couple of months!!

Had to push my son in his buggy 2 days ago up a very long steep hill with sleet/rain pouring down and a very chilly wind blowing down the hill! Was 1c outside. Was taking him to a kids Christmas party where he got to play the games, eat party foods and meet santa! 

I think I was the only one out of all the parents who was not complaining about the weather.. I loved it!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

SHendra said:


> I use to find Alex's cold in the winter. Having my first winter back in UK now in 7 years. Brought my first lot of winter clothes too in a very long time! It's really nice to buy boots with it in mind that I can wear them for more than a couple of months!!
> 
> Had to push my son in his buggy 2 days ago up a very long steep hill with sleet/rain pouring down and a very chilly wind blowing down the hill! Was 1c outside. Was taking him to a kids Christmas party where he got to play the games, eat party foods and meet santa!
> 
> I think I was the only one out of all the parents who was not complaining about the weather.. I loved it!


I am still enjoying the british weather...after years of blistering heat it is so nice to have a variety of weathers.....and believe it or not i love these dark days before Christmas when you have to turn heating up and put lights on by 3pm and don't need to get up to early as it is dark until after 8am....loving it loving it loving it :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have the Christmas tree up and lights flashing... wonder if it is the only Christmas tree in a window lol

Central heating is on more or less full time...


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> I am still enjoying the british weather...after years of blistering heat it is so nice to have a variety of weathers.....and believe it or not i love these dark days before Christmas when you have to turn heating up and put lights on by 3pm and don't need to get up to early as it is dark until after 8am....loving it loving it loving it :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Me to! I really love the winter foods to like the casseroles, stews, hotpots and soups! Something about winter that makes these foods smell even better when you come in from being out in the cold. Came home from that childrens party the other day to a couple of spuds in the oven and a chilli I just needed to reheat! 

Was some snow coming down earlier, big snowflakes! My son was with me at the window and it was first time he really seen it.. he kept saying 'ooo oo whats that?'. Took him to the door for a moment to just put his hand out and feel! Sadly it wasn't going to settle. But we are ready for when it does! 

Not got my tree up yet Maiden, I want too but am sure my toddler will try and climb it but will do soon as I guess this is all part of the fun and games of xmas with a small child! lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SHendra said:


> Me to! I really love the winter foods to like the casseroles, stews, hotpots and soups! Something about winter that makes these foods smell even better when you come in from being out in the cold. Came home from that childrens party the other day to a couple of spuds in the oven and a chilli I just needed to reheat!
> 
> Was some snow coming down earlier, big snowflakes! My son was with me at the window and it was first time he really seen it.. he kept saying 'ooo oo whats that?'. Took him to the door for a moment to just put his hand out and feel! Sadly it wasn't going to settle. But we are ready for when it does!
> 
> Not got my tree up yet Maiden, I want too but am sure my toddler will try and climb it but will do soon as I guess this is all part of the fun and games of xmas with a small child! lol




My cats just love the tree .. I would love to take a walk up onto the bridge to see if my tree is noticeable from the street but to be honest since the revolution I go no where alone.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't blame you on that. Going out alone can be hard in normal times as it is over there. 

Was tempted to take my lad into central London to see the lights, but think it be to crowded and noisy for him this year.


----------

